# Probiotics and flatulence



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't understand why the more I search over the internet, more pages I found that say that one of the common side effects of probiotics is flatulence and constipation. Then I read a lot of post where people state that probiotics help them with gas...I don't understand! Can anybody clarfiy this for me







.T.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think increased flatulence when you FIRST start taking them is because many probiotics contain PREbiotics which feed bacteria. In theory they feed the probiotics more, but until you get the probiotics established the prebiotics feed the gas causing bacteria too.Usually any increased farting if it occurs goes away within a week or two after starting them.Once you get a good population going you should have less gas as probiotic bacteria BY DEFINITION do not produce gas from the digesting of carbs including any prebiotics they stick in the pills.There may also be something to the just introducting a new kid on the block and how the rest of the bacteria respond to that. Again these effects would be the first week or two that you start them then would subside if the probiotic bacteria is one that works for you.How the bacteria effect speed would depend on the species and strain. I think most of the changes in things like constipation or diarrhea is the IBS doing it, not the probiotics. They are used to treat acute diarrhea, but not because they are constipating like Imodium. The bacteria in Activia yogurt tend to relieve constipation.K.


----------



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks, Katheelen. My doctor prescribed rifaximin and florastor for me (not at the same time, one after the other). But in the past, when I took other brand of probiotics (lactipan), i just couldn't stand the gas they gave me and i gave up on them. Maybe i just left the treatment too soon. I would give a try on anything to stop the gas. I don't have pain or feel bloated like most people, I just fart and fart all day long. Do the probiotics work for this tipe of gas? Or do they just work for pain and bloating?I thank you a lot again for the info. As far as I've read, you are the expert on probiotics of this BB.Cheers.T.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When I started them the pain and bloating of the IBS was past and I was just farting 20-30 times a day.I now fart a whole lot less.I do think you have to find the one that works for you, some people tried several before they found something good, and some products out there aren't very good as well. Best to stick to brands that seem to give good results here than something labeled acidophilus from some random company.K.


----------



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

My doctor just told me to start Florastor. She said that is one of the better probiotics out there. So, the pain and gas may take a few weeks to start to subside even on this particular probiotic? I just want to know what I'm in for before I start.


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

I never got the farts when I started taking Primadophilus Reuteri made by natures way.


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

mlr1969 said:


> My doctor just told me to start Florastor. She said that is one of the better probiotics out there. So, the pain and gas may take a few weeks to start to subside even on this particular probiotic? I just want to know what I'm in for before I start.


Don't hesitate to start taking Florastor. It's awesome and has done wonders for me







I *did not* experience gas or pain when I started taking it, or any other side-effects, for that matter. Also by the next day of starting Florastor my gas and bloating issues had subsided...a few more days into it I was gas/bloat free. Others here are also on it and so far I have not heard anyone mentioning any side effects at all, only good results. You may want to go through this thread in our main IBS forum: Another Probiotic QuestionThere's a lot of info on Florastor in that thread


----------

